# Travel disruption in UK



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

My OH is working in London and due to fly back on Wednesday from Gatwick. Flights have been cancelled yesterday and today and the airports have been closed. I am really worried that if his flight on Wednesday is cancelled, he won't be able to get on another flight to get him home for Christmas. So, I've just booked him on to another flight tomorrow (at vast expense) as a flexi fare. I'm hoping that he will now have more chance of making it back. 

Anyone else due to travel to/from the UK in the next couple of days? How worried should we be?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> My OH is working in London and due to fly back on Wednesday from Gatwick. Flights have been cancelled yesterday and today and the airports have been closed. I am really worried that if his flight on Wednesday is cancelled, he won't be able to get on another flight to get him home for Christmas. So, I've just booked him on to another flight tomorrow (at vast expense) as a flexi fare. I'm hoping that he will now have more chance of making it back.
> 
> Anyone else due to travel to/from the UK in the next couple of days? How worried should we be?



I'm flying tomorrow to gatwick from Málaga with the children. Are we worried??? Nah, I think the media are dramatising things a bit maybe, but I'm expecting a delay. My daughters are both air hostesses working out of Gatwick and they dont think there'll be a problem, they did close the runways earlier, but they're open now and catching up quickly!!! I hope you didnt pay too much for the changed flight!? 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm flying tomorrow to gatwick from Málaga with the children. Are we worried??? Nah, I think the media are dramatising things a bit maybe, but I'm expecting a delay. My daughters are both air hostesses working out of Gatwick and they dont think there'll be a problem, they did close the runways earlier, but they're open now and catching up quickly!!! I hope you didnt pay too much for the changed flight!?
> 
> Jo xxx


To be honest Jo, the cost of the change of flight is the last thing we are worried about. The thought of our first Christmas in Spain being spent apart is much more of a worry. It wasn't the media that was a worry to us - more the very real fact that the flights had been cancelled two days on the trot. Our bonus is that hopefully we will have him home a day early!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Easy Jet have just cancelled a load more flights and apparently its snowing hard down south again


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Easy Jet have just cancelled a load more flights and apparently its snowing hard down south again


We're flying into East Midlands on Christmas Eve...there appears to be no problems there.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hombre said:


> We're flying into East Midlands on Christmas Eve...there appears to be no problems there.


Yes, East Midlands seems to be OK according to the BBC travel website. My brother is flying in from there Christmas Eve.

Gatwick is open again, and flights seems to be coming and going. As Stravinsky said, Easyjet seems to be the worst affected as they have cancelled a lot of flights for today as well. 

My OH has a seat with Aer Lingus and it seems to be OK at the moment. It is due to be -4 degrees there when it takes off this afternoon! The kids are keeping everything crossed.:grouphug:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just written a great big long post here and my internet crashed and I lost it!!!!! AAAGGGHH!!!

The weather in Málaga is terrible, high winds and torrential rain which may also add to my travel plans later today. I'm on Aer lingus Málaga to Gatwick this evening, so I'm watching the Aer Lingus carefully, so far, so good. Its loaded at Gatwick and waiting to take off apparently!!??? But its late!!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just written a great big long post here and my internet crashed and I lost it!!!!! AAAGGGHH!!!
> 
> The weather in Málaga is terrible, high winds and torrential rain which may also add to my travel plans later today. I'm on Aer lingus Málaga to Gatwick this evening, so I'm watching the Aer Lingus carefully, so far, so good. Its loaded at Gatwick and waiting to take off apparently!!??? But its late!!
> 
> Jo xx


 
Looks like some flights are delayed
Gatwick Airport: Flight information & status from Gatwick Airport | Official flight info...


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just written a great big long post here and my internet crashed and I lost it!!!!! AAAGGGHH!!!
> 
> The weather in Málaga is terrible, high winds and torrential rain which may also add to my travel plans later today. I'm on Aer lingus Málaga to Gatwick this evening, so I'm watching the Aer Lingus carefully, so far, so good. Its loaded at Gatwick and waiting to take off apparently!!??? But its late!!
> 
> Jo xx


Have a safe trip Jo....and have a lovely Christmas and new year..xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Have a safe trip Jo....and have a lovely Christmas and new year..xx


Thank you Hombre, and the same to you and yours!!!!

The Aer Lingus flight from Gatwick to Málaga has taken off an hour late, but its a good sign dont you think !!!????

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thank you Hombre, and the same to you and yours!!!!
> 
> The Aer Lingus flight from Gatwick to Málaga has taken off an hour late, but its a good sign dont you think !!!????
> 
> Jo xxxx


dont worry about the flight jo worry about how your going to get through passport control with green hair


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck jojo and hope it goes smoothly. I think the trains from Gatwick are also affected, as are the roads, so you might have more delays once you get there! My OH is on the 17.00 aer lingus out of gatwick, and so far it is saying it is estimated to be about 50 delay in taking off. I suspect this will change as the day goes on. The plane in is already one and a half hours late getting in. Luckily, one of the perks of getting the flexifare is that he gets to go in the airport lounge, so if there is a long delay at least he has somewhere comfortable to hang out!
Meanwhile, my son's bedroom flooded in the night so I've got plenty to keep me busy!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There are delays at Luton, Gatwick, Heathrow & Manchester. Chiltern Trains are all to cock, roads around Basingstoke are bad, and there is an alert over most of the UK for ice, supposed to -4 in the Midlands tomorrow, -2 in the SE.

Easyjet cancelled all their flights from Luton this morning


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> There are delays at Luton, Gatwick, Heathrow & Manchester. Chiltern Trains are all to cock, roads around Basingstoke are bad, and there is an alert over most of the UK for ice, supposed to -4 in the Midlands tomorrow, -2 in the SE.
> 
> Easyjet cancelled all their flights from Luton this morning


have to say I'm glad I'm staying home then

even if it is grey, wet & windy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Me too. It's currently very wet and windy down here - but at least not minus -something C.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

And now the sun is shining again! I am definitely glad we are here for Christmas, as long as the OH gets back OK. His flight is showing a delay but it looks like it will arrive eventually


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> And now the sun is shining again! I am definitely glad we are here for Christmas, as long as the OH gets back OK. His flight is showing a delay but it looks like it will arrive eventually


Calm down people......it's just a bit of snow. We will all be where we want to be this Christmas.
It's headlines...it sells papers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently flights are running as normal - well from Gatwick anyway, BUT most have at least an hours delay!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Hombre said:


> We will all be where we want to be this Christmas.


Well ALMOST all of us  :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Well ALMOST all of us  :ranger:



Oh Chris, that sounds ominous??? I'm sure you'llbe with your loved ones wont you??

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> well almost all of us  :ranger:


step away from the pc!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In North West England, and elsewhere too, the weather is moderating with a rise in temperature - tonight it's 5C outside, and snow is melting rapidly not freezing up. No more snow is expected until at least the weekend, so Christmas traffic would be more or less back to normal, I think.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was due to land in the UK at 10.30pm UK time last night - finally landed at 3am UK time and then we got sutck on the plane for another hour cos they couldnt open the bloody door and couldnt fix the tunnel to it - cos something had frozen!!!!! All in all, not a good trip!! Anyway, in the UK and having a great time with my daughters and really in the christas spirit

Jo xxx


----------

